# Spent the weekend with Larry Wise



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Took his Level 3NTS class this past weekend.
Larry was previously a math teacher and really knows how to teach.
The class was awesome and now everything I've been reading makes sense.
The class was very hands on and interactive so for me, it made it easy to learn the techniques. I learn better by doing instead if reading.
I'm so excited to show our JOAD club what I learned and hopefully be able to bring their shooting to higher levels.
Guest presenter was Doug Ludwig from New York and he spent a lot of time showing us the recurve shooting techniques and tips to prepare students for tournaments.
I was a very thorough training and I'm filled with confidence that I can relay this information to my young archers.
Oh, and now I have earned the title of coach....yea!!!!.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Good for you. Larry is very good at teaching. I took my level 2 at LAS from him. Hoping to take my level 3 next year from him also.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i would like to get larry wise`s e-mail address our club with its new 40x96 archery building may try to get him a weekend.thank you,Pete53


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations XforceGirl!!!! I alos got my L3 from Larry some years ago and revisited a class of his last November. He is a good one!

Pete53, Larry Wise <[email protected]>

Arne


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats on the Level 3. It's a whole other ballgame compared to the L1 and L2. Got mine L3 from Ron Carmichael at UT. His daughter was an Olympic Bronze medalist. Had some high level learning. Intense, but fun.


----------

